# 2010 Sram Force front derailleur problems



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

I have 2010 Sram Force and I (we) can't get the FD to keep from rubbing on the bottom half of the cassette. It has been back to the shop twice and still no luck. I have also noticed that the trim feature in the shifter only actuates when in the large chain ring, there is not a trim position while down in the small chain ring. Would the FD need a different set up from last year because of this? It is driving me nuts.....


----------



## alias33 (Sep 15, 2008)

thw trim is only for the large chain ring, try angling out the cage a bit to get rid of the rub


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

Proper alignment cures most of the rubbing in the little chainring. will still get some in the smallest cog, and perhaps the next.

and, as stated, trim is only in the big ring.


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

Well,, of course proper alignment will cure most of the rubbing, but why is it hard if not an absolute pain to be done properly (If their is a proper way to do it)? I would think that the design should not have any rub, but that is my way of thinking. I have no rub on 8 year old campy daytona 10 speed. 2010 tech should be better, no? Maybe I am asking too much..


----------



## Double-Tap (Mar 11, 2009)

There should be a tapered shim available to pull the tail of the FD off the chainring. Check with your dealer.


----------



## Dustin4931 (Sep 21, 2009)

*Problems Aligning Sram Force 2010 Rear Derailleur*

Problem solved...


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm on week three of my Force setup. The first week I was getting chain suck and my rear was randomly skipping a tooth.

After a return trip to the bike shop...all is running smooth now. I don't rub when I cross chain either.

The mechanic maybe needs to actually ride the bike to get a feel for it. Mine took my bike for a spin...I can tell...the seat was jacked way up. :lol:


----------



## mgreen11 (Mar 31, 2010)

Dustin4931 said:


> I just bought the new Sram Force 2010 group and I've already been back to my LBS 3 times in the last 5 days to get the 8th gear (my cassette is 11-28) to stop "jumping" when I put a load on it in either the big or small ring (compact crank). It's not actually changing gears, the chain is just "jumping" off the cassette long enough for me to lose my momentum. Really frustrating. My LBS keeps assuring me it's a cable tension issue, but I can't figure out why they can't get this to work properly. What a pain.
> 
> The rest of the gears work perfectly. Well, almost. Like the other post I read, I can't get rid of the rub on the front derailleur in the little chain ring either when I'm trying for the 8th, 9th or 10th hardest gears. My understanding from the reviews I've read is that I should be able to get at least gear 8 and 9 to work without rubbing. Arg. Never had these problems -- EVER -- with my Ultegra system. Wondering if I made a mistake in upgrading.
> 
> Anyone having the same problem?


Dustin,
My brand new Neuvation f100 w/ Rival had a small jump going on. Couple spins of the barrel adjuster on the rear derailleur and it's flawless. 

Basically, every couple rotations of the crank, the chain would grab a bigger cog in the rear, and lift, but never go into that gear.

Mike


----------



## Dustin4931 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey Mike, 
Thanks. Solved that problem as well. When I bought it, the bike didn't come with a SRAM chain and the quick link used wasn't quite the same size as the other links. Removed the quick link and pinned the chain and everything worked perfectly.
Dustin


----------

